# Estimating Help



## Stephdc66 (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone know of an "estimator for hire" ? I'm so busy running my jobs that I don't have time to do estimating but I'm missing a lot of jobs. Also - what do you think that would cost me?


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I have a full time estimator and can do an estimate from PDF drawings with a detail material report. The cost is $55 per hour (2hr minimum) and the takeoff is done digitally, so it's accurate and fast. We can do metal stud framing, insulation, drywall, acoustical ceilings and painting.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Stephdc66 said:


> Does anyone know of an "estimator for hire" ? I'm so busy running my jobs that I don't have time to do estimating but I'm missing a lot of jobs. Also - what do you think that would cost me?


 How big of a crew are you running ?


----------



## Stephdc66 (May 13, 2014)

I have several crews. I've missed a couple hotel bids which would be great jobs to get for me. Any ideas?


----------



## Boardcounter7 (Jul 3, 2014)

We are GEM Take-offs LLC and we provide accurate low cost material take-offs to contractors in the format they want to see them. Your job leads are secure with us. WE DON'T SHARE information. DW take-offs run from 1/10th of a cent per square foot of floor space up to 6/10ths of a cent. E prints required www.gemtakeoffs.com


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Stephdc66 said:


> I have several crews. I've missed a couple hotel bids which would be great jobs to get for me. Any ideas?


 If you are running a number of crews then I would hire a in house estimator or I would do it myself and hire a field supervisor that will deliver 
results when it comes to making sure jobs are done right and prompt... See you could be the PR man yourself, besides that it is more fun than slinging mud all day.. you could always check up and make sure things are running smoothly in your spare time.


----------

